# Solved: MapleStory - Failed in finding proper screen mode for Gr2D



## AYMG (Jul 5, 2009)

So recently, a whole bunch of programs just started to say I didn't have permission to access them including a program known as dxWnd. I used another one i had saved on my flash drive from a few days ago. Now when using dxWnd to start maplestory, it pops up saying, "Failed in finding proper screen mode for Gr2D". Does anyone know the problem, how it was caused, and how to fix it? If it's any help, before I was playing again, I recently changed my hardware acceleration from Highest to None but I heard it shouldn't change anything.


----------



## Leungwk01 (Jun 6, 2009)

Try updating your graphics card


----------



## AYMG (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't got the money. Besides that fact, it turns out that when my hardware acceleration was back at maximum, MapleStory started working again. One problem though, it should have let me play MapleStory even with no hardware acceleration. Could this be the cause of not having a better graphics card? If you're wondering my reason to wanting it to a minimum is that when it isn't, HyperCam 2 will start skipping in playback.


----------



## Leungwk01 (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh sorry, I meant updating the graphic card driver.


----------



## AYMG (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmm... I have updated my graphics driver a while ago, let's say about 1-2 months. I used to be fine with MapleStory for the past 3-6 years though.

I use a NVIDIA GeForce 4 Graphics Card. Yeah, it's old.


----------



## Leungwk01 (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you tried that file inside the MS folder. I used to play it and many said you have to configure the settings from the file. 
Can't remember what's it called due to not playing for ages.


----------



## AYMG (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmm...


----------



## AYMG (Jul 5, 2009)

Setup.exe?


----------



## Leungwk01 (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure, been awhile since I touched it. It shouldn't do any harm anyway, I could check my backups if I still have the complete folder.

Edit: Yes I think its setup.exe


----------



## AYMG (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok. I set my hardware acceleration to none, ran setup.exe and it set the frequency needed to run MapleStory. Now with that out of the way, I still need to figure out why my computer keeps blocking all my files >.<.


----------



## Leungwk01 (Jun 6, 2009)

Is this a separate problem?
If so what do you mean by "why my computer keeps blocking all my files"


----------



## AYMG (Jul 5, 2009)

I keep getting restriction notices by my computer for random files. It started with HyperCam 2. Then went on to FortressMU. Task manager and registry editor were blocked after that. I searched the problem and couldn't find a solution so I thought it was a virus. I did a complete scan of my computer and found 12 items which I then quarantined. I restarted my computer, deleted the quarantined items, then noticed whatever it was, it had now blocked my Hamachi application.


----------



## Leungwk01 (Jun 6, 2009)

If its infact a virus you should scan do a full system scan in safe mode preferably using malwarebytes's (updated). It is likely a virus due to task manager being block.
I suggest you scan before you do anything else.

Edit: Also knowing your AV programs would help.


----------



## AYMG (Jul 5, 2009)

Is "malwarebytes's (updated)" a program used for scanning computers?

Also, here is the link to my new topic: Why is my computer blocking random files?.


----------



## AYMG (Jul 5, 2009)

THIS TOPIC IS NOW CLOSED AND RESOLVED. (now where is the button that does that...)


----------



## Leungwk01 (Jun 6, 2009)

Malwarebytes' Antimalware is a program used to detect/remove viruses.

Edit: the 'solve' should be located near the top


----------



## AYMG (Jul 5, 2009)

how do I close the thread?


----------



## Leungwk01 (Jun 6, 2009)

Is it not in your first post? (sorry, I've never created a thread :/)
I'll paste my replies onto the other thread.


----------



## AYMG (Jul 5, 2009)

>.<. I can't find it .


----------



## Leungwk01 (Jun 6, 2009)

It doesn't matter I guess someone marked 'solved' for you unless you did it


----------



## AYMG (Jul 5, 2009)

I did .


----------

